
Ask HN: Career advice for college dropout with leadership experience? - _1tan
Hi HN,<p>Since graduating high-school five years ago I have worked at two startups; the first three-and-a-half years part-time while trying to study (Phil &amp; CS). After pulling the plug and choosing to work full-time in late 2017 I quickly grew into a leadership position in operations at my current startup (responsibilty for seven FTEs).<p>I have reason to believe that the company will be in financial trouble in the near future and I am looking for other opportunities.<p>I will enroll in a bachelors program in project and process management for working professionals in autumn. For personal financial reasons I am unable to go back to study full time.<p>Ideally I would like to work closely with a leader at a larger company; assist, shadow, etc.. Do you think this is a feasible plan?<p>For context - I live in continental Europe.
======
jklein11
I thought college was pretty much free in Europe?

